# Ремонт аккордеона "Малыша"



## zaicheg (31 Мар 2017)

Приветствую.

Попал в руки аккордеон "Малыш", дату производства не знаю.
На большей части голосов звук или только на сжатии или только на растяжении. На некоторых вообще нет. Одна планка отвалилась Те планки, которые не отвалились, держатся достаточно крепко. Залоги на правой стороне все оттянулись, на левой меньше. Кнопки работают нормально, повреждений на корпусе и мехе не вижу.

Разобрал, всё сфотографировал, фотографии прикреплены к сообщению.
Фото расположил по порядку: мех, правая сторона, левая сторона, отдельная планка с правой стороны.
Если что-нибудь надо переснять без бликов и с другого ракурса -- без проблем.

Я на аккордеоне не играю, инструмент раньше в глаза не видел.

Для собственного развлечения хочу посидеть и попробовать добиться стабильного звукоизвлечения на всех голосах, большего не надо.
Понимаю, что ценности данный экземпляр не представляет ни до, ни после возможного ремонта. Мне просто любопытно.

Если не трудно, то подскажите направления работы, а дальше уже я почитаю профильные темы, в книгах и на ютубе поищу. Хочется не всё подряд читать, а более прицельно.

Если оскорбил чьё-то чувство прекрасного -- извините )

Видео с демонстрацией состояния, качество телефонное: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMrIyldXEdM


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Апр 2017)

Удивительно. Никто не желает в паре абзацев описать капитальный ремонт игрушечного  аккордеона? Пуркуа?

Ничего необычного, старый поношенный детский инструмент.  Планки все отрывать, очищать, замачивать, опять очищать. Убирать ржу с язычков, простукивать клёпки. Настраивать предварительно на дувачках. Параллельно проливать деки, проверять геометрию, менять подложки на клапанах, устранять люфты механик. Одновременно-учиться варить мастику, не забывая про меха. Мышки скорее всего менять, борины проклеивать, дерматин тоже менять. Пока регулируем подъёмы и зазоры в голосах- лайки залогов перекатываем и переклеиваем. Потом всё собираем, проливаем, настраиваем, регулируем клавиатуры, кремпуем клапана, получаем от мастера по кожам новые ремни (они заказаны заранее). 

Много получилось букв. Выкиньте эту игрушку на помойку. Как пособие для начинающего ремонтника, она ничего не даст. Многие узлы сильно упрощены, многие просто отсутствуют... Механики по сути нет, резонаторов нет, вообще ничего нет). Деревяшка с дырками для кнопок.
   Звонок в больницу. "У моего мужа боли в животе. Объясните, что надо мне сделать, чтобы не было болей!".     Так понятнее?


----------



## vvz (1 Апр 2017)

)) Очень часто рационального объяснения желанию чего-то поремонтировать нет. И это желание тем сильнее, чем меньше знаний о предмете ремонта


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Апр 2017)

Ну  да... Ребята, мне надо недорого и побыстрее собрать и запустить андронный коллайдер. Жду краткой инструкции от форумчан. В коллайдерах ничего не понимаю, но есть паяльник и дедушкины пассатижи.
Автору. Как Вы будете настраивать инструмент, если Вы нот не видели, не играли?


----------



## zaicheg (1 Апр 2017)

_"Очень часто рационального объяснения желанию чего-то поремонтировать нет. И это желание тем сильнее, чем меньше знаний о предмете ремонта"_
Да, так и есть )
Kuzalogly, спасибо за ответ.


----------

